# Something I have noticed about Storyhours...



## tleilaxu (Jan 29, 2003)

The storyhours with the most views tend to feature high level characters. 

Coincidence? I think not.

Anyone else notice this? Care to share your theories why?


----------



## Darklone (Jan 29, 2003)

Old Ones is a bad example for this... but putting all his 8 threads together ... his characters are still around 4th level.

For the other stories... some of the characters started at low levels but reached higher ones now.


----------



## Joshua Randall (Jan 29, 2003)

High level characters have more options. More options make for more interesting stories.

All, high level characters tend to face threats that are more interesting than the usual low-level threats. E.g., at low level you might be defending against yet another cliched "orcs attack the town" threat; at high level you might be negotiating treaties with other nations, leading armies in a religious war, or hopping across the planes.


----------



## Morte (Jan 29, 2003)

I do find the higher level story hours more interesting. Perhaps it's because I haven't gotten to play/DM much at higher levels myself, so I'm experiencing it vicariously. There's also a sort of "ooh ahh" Star Wars effect to watching those high level magics fly. 

The high level story hours have generally been going longer. They'll pick up more readers by sheer accumulation. And when people discover say Wulf's SH and go back to catch up from the beginning, it's likely to take them 20 views to do so instead of one. Perhaps forums mechanics dictate that the view count for a story hour depends on the square of its length, or something like that...


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Jan 29, 2003)

Well, there's one simple explanation for this: Lots of views means lots of posts, lots of posts means lots of sessions run, lots of sessions run means lots of XP, lots of XP means lots of levels.

The #2 Story Hour (in terms of views) is Wulf's, I think, and although it just ended with the PC's around 18th level or so, don't forget that it started at 1st level.  

My own story hour was in the top 15 in views for a long time, and the PC's started in that at 7th level, and are 12th level now (although I've been lax in posting for the past few months).  That's not all that high level.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jan 29, 2003)

Kid Charlemagne said:
			
		

> *The #2 Story Hour (in terms of views) is Wulf's, I think, and although it just ended with the PC's around 18th level or so, don't forget that it started at 1st level.*




On top of which, in my opinion, the best parts are the low-level ones. Or maybe the low-mid range, say 4th to 7th.

Basically anything pre-teleport, pre-commune, pre-raise dead-- but that's my biased opinion of D&D in general. =)

Wulf


----------



## Lazybones (Jan 29, 2003)

I agree with Morte; most of the high-level threads started in more humble beginnings and accumulated view count through many, many posts/page views.  After all, both Wulf and PCat both prune their threads regularly of extraneous posts; they've both had many, many more posts than they currently have (and more posts generally =  more readers, and more views).  

Sepulchrave, of course, started with high level characters, but his story hour would be popular if it focused on 1st level commoners, I think, given the quality of his writing.  

Also, threads with high-level characters often involve characters that have been played for a long time (not always, but often), making them more developed and more interesting to read about.  

My own characters are ECL 12 right now, but they started as ECL 3.  My view count is mostly just accrual from about two dozen readers who have stuck with me throughout the whole saga.


----------



## Sammael99 (Jan 29, 2003)

tleilaxu said:
			
		

> *The storyhours with the most views tend to feature high level characters.
> 
> Coincidence? I think not.
> 
> Anyone else notice this? Care to share your theories why? *




The statistician in me says that the campaigns that are the most popular are the ones that started at low levels and are now at high levels (Sep's being the exception) hence more views. 

That being said, I think there is more draw towards high-level because it's a novel experience for most readers.

I myself enjoy Sep's very much but like Nemm's about as much, and that's not a high-level campaign.


----------



## Tortoise (Jan 29, 2003)

A slight correction about Old One's campaign ...

The character levels range from 4th at the low end (maybe 5th), to 6th for the highest couple of characters.

If I recall correctly here's where everyone lines up:

Rowan Brightwood - Ranger3/Rogue3 = 6th
Quintus Scipio - Sorcerer6 
Rose - Barbarian 5th
Sextus Scipio - Bard4/Ranger1 = 5th
Craigan - Cleric3/Fighter1??? = 4th

We're on hiatus and I don't remember the exact levels, but I know at least 2 of our characters have hit 6th.


----------



## Angelsboi (Jan 29, 2003)

well no one is reading our story hour.  Sad thing is most of those views are from us!


----------



## the Jester (Jan 30, 2003)

Angelsboi said:
			
		

> *well no one is reading our story hour.  Sad thing is most of those views are from us! *




I look in on it from time to time, since I know the characters.  I'm past due for a look at it, actually.


----------



## darkbard (Jan 30, 2003)

i think the thing about high-level stories is that they tend to be similar to fantasy novels:  the protagonists are all truly heroes of epic scope.  they can face the great wizards and dragons and triumph.  also, the heroes are not just powerful monster-bashers but are also involved in politics, etc. as the heroes of fantasy novels often are.  lower level characters are just not the movers & shakers of their world and thus the stories they are involved in are often less compelling.


----------



## the Jester (Jan 30, 2003)

Yeah, I too think that there's just more complexity with higher-level characters, so it makes their stories more complex and interesting.

High level games are awesome.


----------



## ForceUser (Jan 30, 2003)

tleilaxu said:
			
		

> *The storyhours with the most views tend to feature high level characters.
> 
> Coincidence? I think not.
> 
> Anyone else notice this? Care to share your theories why? *



Very true. I'ts because some of them are inspiring to up-and-comers, showing how to properly manage a high-level campaign. Others are simply entertaining with all the magic and fantastic creatures and larger than life heroes and anti-heroes (hi Wulf!) 

I'm not much concerned with view count. My story hour is fun to write and my number one fan is in my player group. What more can you ask?


----------



## Darklone (Jan 30, 2003)

Tortoise said:
			
		

> *A slight correction about Old One's campaign ...
> 
> The character levels range from 4th at the low end (maybe 5th), to 6th for the highest couple of characters.
> ...*




Argh! He owes us something! We're missing a lot! Argh! 

Me want update!

(I know the baby is coming ... )


----------



## Wachman (Jan 30, 2003)

Lazybones said:
			
		

> *My own characters are ECL 12 right now, but they started as ECL 3.  My view count is mostly just accrual from about two dozen readers who have stuck with me throughout the whole saga. *




You discount us silently lurkers too easily. Those of us who silently hang on every word, check everyday for a new update, new word on our hero’s. Hoping that in the end good will triumph over evil and Delem might still be redeemed. 

If I post and claim to be a lurker, am I still a lurker?


----------



## Sammael99 (Jan 30, 2003)

Wachman said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You discount us silently lurkers too easily. Those of us who silently hang on every word, check everyday for a new update, new word on our hero’s. Hoping that in the end good will triumph over evil and Delem might still be redeemed.
> 
> If I post and claim to be a lurker, am I still a lurker? *




You go from "lurker" to fan, and we SH writers like 'em fans !!!

POST MAN !


----------



## Sammael99 (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: Re: Something I have noticed about Storyhours...*



			
				ForceUser said:
			
		

> *I'm not much concerned with view count. My story hour is fun to write and my number one fan is in my player group. What more can you ask?  *




I would question the number one fan thing


----------



## Lazybones (Jan 30, 2003)

Wachman said:
			
		

> *
> You discount us silently lurkers too easily. Those of us who silently hang on every word, check everyday for a new update, new word on our hero’s. Hoping that in the end good will triumph over evil and Delem might still be redeemed.
> 
> If I post and claim to be a lurker, am I still a lurker? *




Woohoo, new reader!  Actually, I based my estimate off the poll on my latest thread, since I figure that even lurkers will participate in that (unless they're not registered, I suppose). 

I started as a lurker myself, and only started posting after about six months of visits.  We writers are all feedback-addicts though, and appreciate those who take the time to express their feelings about the story.  That's why I'm posting to _Travels through the Wild West_ 3-5 times a week, instead of working on my latest novel (even brief kudos from online readers is a lot better than form letter rejections from agents and publishing houses!).


----------



## BiggusGeekus@Work (Jan 30, 2003)

I read the high-level ones for ideas on how to GM a high-level game.

Sep, of course, is in a class by himself (no offense to other writers).


----------



## seasong (Jan 31, 2003)

Most of the highest count story hours are also the longest-running (even when they start new threads). It takes time to build an audience, especially in a small, word-of-mouth venue like this one.


----------



## gfunk (Jan 31, 2003)

tleilaxu said:
			
		

> *The storyhours with the most views tend to feature high level characters.
> 
> Coincidence? I think not.
> 
> Anyone else notice this? Care to share your theories why? *




Well, one reason is that 18th level sorcerers can shapechange into Trumpet Archons and command the local clergy to declare a national holiday in their honor -- lest they incur the wrath of their deity.   

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=33249&pagenumber=2


----------



## (contact) (Jan 31, 2003)

I would imagine that it has a lot to do with the kind of players who want to play high-level games are also obsessive enough and without any thing better to do than view their D&D game's Story Hour thread over and over and over.


----------



## gfunk (Jan 31, 2003)

(contact) said:
			
		

> *I would imagine that it has a lot to do with the kind of players who want to play high-level games are also obsessive enough and without any thing better to do than view their D&D game's Story Hour thread over and over and over. *




Or register under different usernames and leave themselves positive feedback.


----------



## Sammael99 (Jan 31, 2003)

gfunk said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Or register under different usernames and leave themselves positive feedback. *




WOW ! Why did I never think of that before ?

I'll go create myself a Bumperdude account.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Jan 31, 2003)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> *
> 
> On top of which, in my opinion, the best parts are the low-level ones. Or maybe the low-mid range, say 4th to 7th.
> 
> ...




I like commune.  It only gives good information if you ask the right questions.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 31, 2003)

I like _commune_, too. Actually, I like most divinations; they give me cool ways to advance the plot, reward my players for asking the right questions, and they're fun for me to write.  I'm also adding a spell into my game that lasts for 24 hours and gives the diviner random glimpses of things going on elsewhere in the world, sort of like cut scenes. Ought to be interesting.

I think that high level storyhours are popular because most people have never run a campaign that's made it to really high levels. Lord knows I never have before. Every time my PCs level, I suffer anxiety that I won't be able to adequately challenge them... and it's not like there's a lot of resources that I can go to looking for advice, because a lot of folks haven't made it that far yet.  Other storyhours are the best thing I've found. Plus, they're fun to read.


----------



## Rackhir (Jan 31, 2003)

Some of this thread gets at something I'd been wondering about for a while. I've also wondered about how much of the view count was simply due to members of the story hour viewing it. While obviously, this is not an exact method, but I though dividing the views by the number of posts would give a rough idea of how many people were looking at the SH, though probably not in a 1 to 1 ratio (ie. the same people tend to view a post multiple times). The Story Hours were from the first page sorted descending by view counts.

Forgive the periods, I couldn't figure out another way to get things to stay in columns. 

As you can see Piratecat's has by far the highest ratio, about 10x of most other story hours. Then we have three standouts Sagiro's Story Hour Returns, Wulf's Collected Story Hour and The Rape of Morne. There are about ten or so others in the 30 range. With most being in about the 10-20 twenty range. 

So if you want a rough idea of how many people read your SH, I'd multiply the number of players+DM by about 2 and subtract that from the ratio. Then divide by two to get the number of other readers. Mind you this is a VERY rough calculation.

My apologies if I have made any errors, mucked up any names, counts etc...


Story.Hour.Name...............................................................Thread.Starter..#post.#views.... Ratio.
..............................................................................................................View/Post
Piratecat's.Updated.Story.Hour!...............................................Piratecat.......705...257365....365.06
.Sagiro's.Story.Hour.Returns..................................................Sagiro..........515...47587.....92.40
Wulf's.Collected.Story.Hour...................................................Wulf.Ratbane....1051..89921.....85.56
.The.Rape.of.Morne.[Final.Update].............................................Sepulchrave.II..646...34364.....53.20
.Poll:.DarkMatter.D20:.Drunk.Southern.Girls.with.Guns.Zombie.Toddlers.........jonrog1.........329...15035.....45.70
The.Rape.of.Morne.-.Part.2....................................................Sepulchrave.II..103...4481......43.50
Sniktch's.Story.Hour.-.City.of.the.Spider.Queen...............................Sniktch.........151...4765......31.56
Cascade.City:.a.Mutants.and.Masterminds.Campaign..............................Teflon.Billy....60....1845......30.75
."Out.of.the.Frying.Pan".-.Book.II:.Catching.the.Spark.(Part.II)..............nemmerle........398...11538.....28.99
.Wulf's."Lazy.Days".Campaign.Story.Hour.......................................Wulf.Ratbane....119...3422......28.76
.Pulp.Spycraft.(NEW!).........................................................jonrog1.........53....1489......28.09
[d20M].League.of.Extraordinary.Gentlemen.--.COMING.SOON.......................Wulf.Ratbane....30....839.......27.97
The.Adventures.of.the.Knights.of.Spellforge.Keep..............................Dr.Midnight.....1318..35924.....27.26
The.Unusual.Heroes.Enter.The.City.of.the.Spider.Queen!........................Ziona...........188...5040......26.81
.Dungeons.and.Warhammers......................................................NiTessine.......52....1263......24.29
Byzantium.on.the.Shannon.III..................................................CleverName......43....1023......23.79
.Sniktch's.Story.Hour.Prelude.-.From.the.Beginning............................Sniktch.........72....1695......23.54
.The.Adventures.of.the.A-Team.-.Caraxus'.Revenge..............................Inez.Hull.......33....757.......22.94
.Wizardru's.Story.Hour.-.Savage.Sword.of.Meepo................................Zad.............439...9776......22.27
.The.Liberation.of.Tenh.......................................................(contact).......134...2969......22.16
.Knightfall's.Realmsian.Dragonstar............................................Knightfall1972..55....1169......21.25
[OA/FR].Rokugan...............................................................Black.Omega.....151...3200......21.19
Small.Beginnings..............................................................Enkhidu.........299...6173......20.65
The.Risen.Goddess.............................................................(contact).......223...4476......20.07
drnuncheon's.Freeport.Story.Hour.-.Book.II:.Inheritance.......................drnuncheon......460...8896......19.34
.ForceUser's.Vietnamese.Adventures.Story.Hour!................................ForceUser.......169...3263......19.31
.[ENboards.Boston.Feng.Shui.Game].Six.in.the.Chamber.II:.HONG.KONG.BLOODBATH..Dr.Midnight.....277...5290......19.10
.Carnifex's.Story.Hour.-.Acrozatarim:.Fire.and.Ice............................Carnifex........255...4734......18.56
.Company.of.the.Random.Encounter..............................................Capellan........115...2073......18.03
Kyri.Chronicles.-.Of.Sound.Mind....and.beyond!................................Plane.Sailing...310...5400......17.42
.Under.The.Eclipse.(D20.Modern)...............................................Zubkavich.......78....1323......16.96
.Poll:.Against.the.Shadows.VII.-.A.Faded.Glory.Story.Hour.....................Old.One.........455...7552......16.60
Gfunk's.City.of.the.Spider.Queen.Story.Hour...................................gfunk...........40....658.......16.45
Drusilia.Naïlo:.The.Making.of.a.Watchman......................................Drusilia.Nailo..77....1254......16.29
From.Slaves.to.Heroes.in.the.Making.(Heroes.of.Destiny).......................Taboo...........70....1076......15.37
.Poll:.Travels.through.the.Wild.West:.Books.V-VII.............................Lazybones.......504...7729......15.34
[FR].Heroes.of.the.Vilhon.Reach.II/Annals.of.the.Stormwolf.Legion.............Broccli_Head....269...3966......14.74
.Servants.of.the.Swift.Sword.(A.Kalamar.campaign).............................Wicht...........121...1750......14.46
.The.Scars.Run.Deep.-.a.Scarred.Lands.campaign................................theRuinedOne....79....1123......14.22
Seldarn.Empire.-.The.Mega-Module.Jam..........................................arwink..........98....1387......14.15
.Pogre's.Story.Hour.-.with.Pics.of.Minis.&.Scenery............................pogre...........116...1595......13.75
Struggle.and.Strife-.A.scarred.lands.storyhour................................Lars.Frehse.....273...3671......13.45
.Another.Forge.of.Fury.in.the.FR..............................................diaglo..........159...1914......12.04
.Milo.Windby's.Collected.Story.Hour...........................................Milo.Windby.....330...3708......11.24
seasong's.Light.Against.The.Dark..............................................seasong.........319...3455......10.83
.the.Jester's.OLD.story.hour..................................................the.Jester......101...1062......10.51
THE.DARK.-.An.Illustrated.Fading.Suns.Story.Hour..............................Sammael99.......58....558........9.62
Les.Terres.Anciennes..........................................................Sammael99.......346...3098.......8.95
"Chinese.Take-out".-.Conclusion...............................................Isaiah..........95....834........8.78
Agents.of.Chaos.(the.Jester's.NEW.story.hour!)................................the.Jester......73....604........8.27


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 31, 2003)

You need to remember that I've deleted close to a thousand posts out of my thread, as has Wulf. (Contact) and Sagiro have removed some posts, too.  That messes up the ratio!

If anyone ever wants temporary Moderator rights in order to clean out their own story hour, feel free to email me.


----------



## (contact) (Jan 31, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *I like commune, too. Actually, I like most divinations; they give me cool ways to advance the plot, reward my players for asking the right questions, and they're fun for me to write.  *




Eeeyup.  I lu-huv scrying and divinations, for the reason he mentioned.  Scrying in particular is a fanstastic way for me to show my PCs some of the traits / backstory of a character that probably won't last but another 5-6 rounds "screen time" in my game.

An example:  "Prisantha gazes into her crystal ball and sees a huge brute, large even by orcish standards, sitting on his heels in an unlit room, and rocking back and forth.  He sweats profusely, and is intently sharpening a dagger.  The knife has been nearly whittled away to nothing through his efforts, and his fingers are bleeding."

So is this guy nuts, or what?  I love those opportunities to flesh out the goons/good guys in a way that the standard Villain Speech (TM) just can't do!

-----

PS:  The only thing worse than high-level games are the damned high-level story hours.  Blech!  Thank the Risen Goddess I never have to deal with that mess!


----------



## Morte (Feb 1, 2003)

Another thought, brought on by reading through the archives of (contact)'s stuff: high level characters tend to last longer.

His earlier ToEE based SH had a continual revolving door, there were 14 graves behind the inn or something like that and they regularly forgot the names of their fallen comrades who'd died after an hour and a half with the party. In his current Liberation of Tenh SH, people don't die so much and if they do they can generally get raised. There comes this point around maybe level 6 to 9 when you can get raised if you die, teleport out of trouble and so on. Suddenly the characters last a lot longer on average.

So perhaps these longer lasting characters have more chance to capture their readers' hearts?


----------



## Lazybones (Feb 1, 2003)

Hmm... that reminds me, while my NPCs have a life expectancy shorter than a milk carton left on the heater vent, I haven't killed off any of my core characters in quite a while...

*makes note*


----------

